# HGVC West 57th Street photos



## alwysonvac (Jul 13, 2010)

Here are photos from our recent stay in a one bedroom - http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157624364733317/


Here's a photo of the refrigerator, minibar and two cup pod coffeemaker with paper cups. Four glasses are provided (see photo below). 
There is no microwave, no silverware, no additional glassware, no dinnerware, no coffee table or dining room table however there is a desk you can eat at. 
There appears to be room for a kitchenette but they opted not to provide this option at this location.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you for the pictures, they are quite nice. Though the room seems rather spartan to me???   But I guess minimalism is the thing for NYC, though it's not my thing!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks like a HUGE room for New York, to me. Did you enjoy your stay?

elaine


----------



## DEROS (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow!  If they took the gym equipment out of your 1 bdrm, you would have alot more space.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 14, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Looks like a HUGE room for New York, to me. Did you enjoy your stay?
> 
> elaine



Yes, it was huge. As Rick stated above it made the living room seem rather spartan. They had more than enough space to offer more than a hotel room  

I'm sure those who visit will have a wonderful stay. It's a great location. We enjoyed our long weekend stay but I don't see us using our points there in the future. It's no different than staying at any hotel in the city.

We used the VIP package that we bought preconstruction and had to do the dreaded sales presentation where they proceeded to tell us how they could "legitimize" our previous resale purchases by buying a hotel room at West 57 Street  . Of course our salesperson couldn't provide a good enough reason why we would pay the initial purchase price + ongoing maintenance fees for a hotel room at West 57th vs taking advantage of NYC hotel promotions & packages. If they provided something different than what you get with a traditional hotel room (kitchenette or two bedrooms) then it would be a different story. Our salesperson's number #1 reason for us to buy at West 57th Hilton club units is that it would appreciate in price (not depreciate like the other HGVC resorts – yeah right ) and that Hilton will be actively buying back units on the resale market. There was only one thing that our salesperson said that I tend to agree with - when they eventually sell out it will be harder for HGVC members to book at the 44 day mark.

Honestly, the HGVC sales force would do a better job if they knew how members used their points and what members currently own to upsell them to properties that fit their vacation pattern vs just concentrating on selling at one particular location. Heck they can build a system to spit the information out for them before members arrive for their sales presentation instead of pushing elite status and playing games like "legitimizing" my previous resale purchases (which only makes me more disgusted with their sales practices :annoyed.


----------



## jsb15 (Jul 14, 2010)

Was this a standard 1BR?  When I was there I wanted a standard 1BR to save points and also because I heard they had more square footage than the plus/premier units on higher floors.  I had a "plus" room that did not have the frosted glass wall between the BR and bathroom.  I sent my parents there into a standard 1BR and this picture sounds like what they described and they did not like that frosted wall since they were bothered by a nightlight (may have been there own that they travel with).  For a longer stay it would seem to offer value over other NYC promotional rates but the reservation fee and cleaning charge makes it expensive for a single night stay.  How kind of them to offer to legitimize your points


----------



## amisco (Jul 14, 2010)

*What were they thinking?*

I own at the Hilton Club a few blocks from this property....everyone who I have talked to loves that NYC property which sells for a fraction of this property (resale about $1@ point right now) and IMHO  is a better experience.  The ONLY thing that this has over the Hilton Club is that W57th HGVC is a deeded lifetime deal and has lower (HGVC  subsidized MF)... I think that they let the designers go crazy with the design..(frosted wall for your shower and toilet???? )

The Hilton Club is more traditional and you can actually get a 2BDR unit!...more privacy...more comfortable chairs & furnishings...designed for actual use vs. photo ops.  I don't know why they made some of their decisions...but they now have designed in the privacy issue.    Maybe I am just getting old here...but I definitely don't get it.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 14, 2010)

Boy  I hate to see a honor bar in any room I stay in. I want an empty frig so I can put things in it. Not a frig full of stuff that I don't want to pay for.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 15, 2010)

jsb15 said:


> Was this a standard 1BR?


yes, this was a standard one bedroom.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you for the photographs.  

NYC has never been one of my favorite destinations.  However, the room looks very nice.  I think that for my purposes, I would be better of cashing in some of my HHonors points that I have accumulated to stay in a hotel room rather than using HGVC points to stay at W 57th St.


----------



## HGVCLover (Jul 15, 2010)

pianodinosaur said:


> Thank you for the photographs.
> 
> NYC has never been one of my favorite destinations.  However, the room looks very nice.  I think that for my purposes, I would be better of cashing in some of my HHonors points that I have accumulated to stay in a hotel room rather than using HGVC points to stay at W 57th St.




I agree....The Doubletree in Times Square is my favorite NYC hotel using HHonor points.


----------



## linsj (Jul 15, 2010)

Doubletree Suites and Hilton Garden Inn Times Square both offer more than this room, although the HGI doesn't have a separate bedroom. I can't find one reason to spend HGVC points at this property. What were thinking by not including a larger refrig and microwave?


----------



## wauhob3 (Jul 15, 2010)

They have two microwaves that can be requested on a first come, first serve basis. I agree they made some poor choices designing it with both not having a kitchenette or privacy for the bathroom.


----------



## RichardL (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, because I was nervously waiting 44 days for 57th St.  No more


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm going in early August ... I got a studio ... the wifey and I, can't wait.


----------



## dude-luv (Jul 27, 2010)

*About to go on the presentation*

I am currently in a studio unit and it seems okay.  The frosted glass could be a privacy issue if you were not comfortable with your travelling companion.  Location is great.  I wonder how long it will be before the decor becomes dated.  My wife has stayed at both Hiltons and we have stayed twice at the Manhattan Club.  

Another thing.  For exchangers.  I confirmed my exchange into the Hilton on West 57th around August 2009.  They altered their policy on the breakfast whereby exchangers could not take advantage of the Owner's Lounge for breakfast in October, 2009.  However, if you speak with the correct person (someone who can make decisions), you can successfully argue that you booked your exchange knowing full well that at least the breakfast was available when you made your exchange.  They will code your key so you get access to the Owner's Lounge if you confirmed your exchange before October, 2009.  However, you have to talk with someone who can make that decision and you have to justify the exchange based on the expectation that you were expecting the breakfast plan.  It is best to do this before you arrive in NY.  Further, you would be best to explain that you gave up kitchen facilities in your exchanged timeshare to get into the Hilton.  They are agreeable if you put forward the correct argument.  

Had breakfast in the Owner's Lounge this morning already.  Looking forward to the presentation.


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 27, 2010)

dude-luv said:


> I am currently in a studio unit and it seems okay.  The frosted glass could be a privacy issue if you were not comfortable with your travelling companion.  Location is great.  I wonder how long it will be before the decor becomes dated.  My wife has stayed at both Hiltons and we have stayed twice at the Manhattan Club.
> 
> Another thing.  For exchangers.  I confirmed my exchange into the Hilton on West 57th around August 2009.  They altered their policy on the breakfast whereby exchangers could not take advantage of the Owner's Lounge for breakfast in October, 2009.  However, if you speak with the correct person (someone who can make decisions), you can successfully argue that you booked your exchange knowing full well that at least the breakfast was available when you made your exchange.  They will code your key so you get access to the Owner's Lounge if you confirmed your exchange before October, 2009.  However, you have to talk with someone who can make that decision and you have to justify the exchange based on the expectation that you were expecting the breakfast plan.  It is best to do this before you arrive in NY.  Further, you would be best to explain that you gave up kitchen facilities in your exchanged timeshare to get into the Hilton.  They are agreeable if you put forward the correct argument.
> 
> Had breakfast in the Owner's Lounge this morning already.  Looking forward to the presentation.



good info ... don't really care for the breakfast and I booked my exchange in January of this year (2010), so no dice for me. Dude-Luv, did you have to confirm your exchange confirmation beforehand, or is that something you don't need to do? 

And yea, since my traveling partner is my wifey, then I could care less about the privacy issue! 

Hmmm, are you getting free internet access as well even if your not an owner at the HGVC?


----------



## dude-luv (Jul 27, 2010)

*57th INFO*

I am typing this in a room at the Hilton and the Internet is free.  I did not need to confirm this stay but as a rule I always do.  

Dude


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 28, 2010)

dude-luv said:


> I am typing this in a room at the Hilton and the Internet is free.  I did not need to confirm this stay but as a rule I always do.
> 
> Dude



is there an on-site gym?


----------



## dude-luv (Jul 28, 2010)

*Gym*

There is no gym on site as far as I know.  Would be a nice asset if there was.


----------



## wauhob3 (Jul 28, 2010)

mempho_to_diego said:


> is there an on-site gym?



There is a fitness center near the computer/printer for guests use is at W57th.


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 29, 2010)

wauhob3 said:


> There is a fitness center near the computer/printer for guests use is at W57th.



i think that is good enough ... as long as they have a machine where i can do weightlifting, etc. i shouldn't have said "gym", i meant fitness center, with a few machines, treadmill (even though you don't need it in NYC!), etc. 

wauhob, and all guests can use the fitness center right? it's not restricted to just owners?


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Aug 9, 2010)

In NYC ... got here earlier than my timeshare started, and man ... I MISS AND LOVE NEW YORK! w00t! ... on top of that, just checked into the HGVC, and everything is sooooo close to this place and the studio is definitely a nice room. Great timeshare exchange! :whoopie:


----------



## DCBob (Nov 22, 2010)

mempho_to_diego said:


> i think that is good enough ... as long as they have a machine where i can do weightlifting, etc. i shouldn't have said "gym", i meant fitness center, with a few machines, treadmill (even though you don't need it in NYC!), etc.
> 
> wauhob, and all guests can use the fitness center right? it's not restricted to just owners?



That is correct.  Any person staying at West 57th can use the fitness center.


----------



## DCBob (Nov 22, 2010)

Bill4728 said:


> Boy  I hate to see a honor bar in any room I stay in. I want an empty frig so I can put things in it. Not a frig full of stuff that I don't want to pay for.



West 57th Street has BOTH, so you WILL get an empty fridge.


----------



## amisco (Nov 22, 2010)

*Hilton Club vs. HGVC W57th... no contest*



amisco said:


> I own at the Hilton Club a few blocks from this property....everyone who I have talked to loves that NYC property which sells for a fraction of this property (resale about $1@ point right now) and IMHO  is a better experience.  The ONLY thing that this has over the Hilton Club is that W57th HGVC is a deeded lifetime deal and has lower (HGVC  subsidized MF)... I think that they let the designers go crazy with the design..(frosted wall for your shower and toilet???? )
> 
> The Hilton Club is more traditional and you can actually get a 2BDR unit!...more privacy...more comfortable chairs & furnishings...designed for actual use vs. photo ops.  I don't know why they made some of their decisions...but they now have designed in the privacy issue.    Maybe I am just getting old here...but I definitely don't get it.



I agree 100% with everything you said here.... If you are even considering a NYC purchase the Hilton Club trumps W57th...  better experience, more comfortable, access to the NY Hilton amenities..lower price to purchase on resale and a great staff.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 22, 2010)

amisco, 

Did you post this last one to let us know that you agree with yourself?


----------



## amisco (Nov 22, 2010)

*Yup...*



Laurie said:


> amisco,
> 
> Did you post this last one to let us know that you agree with yourself?



LOL... that will teach me to not read the posting ... at least I didn't try to argue with myself!  :hysterical: :rofl:


----------

